# My disk drive will not work



## Daniel238957 (Jan 7, 2008)

Whenever I put in a CD, or a DVD, I wait, and wait, and nothing happens. I check my Windows Media Player to see what it's saying about the CD, or DVD, I put in, but it isn't reading it at all. It's like the disc drive won't even operate anymore. It's clearly not even reading whatever I put in. 

And the weird thing is that it was working normally not too long ago, too.

Does anyone know what I can do? I'm sure this is a common problem that can be easily remedied.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

what make and (if you know) what model is it?


----------



## keyblade626 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the same exact problem I'm having! It just started randomly today. It was working fine before, but now it won't read any disc types. It will let me burn CD-R's though . . . so I guess it reads empty discs? I don't know, but I really need some help to fix it. I'm a college student who's very relient on CDs.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Have you disabled Autoplay?
Try opening this drive in My Computer.
What kind of disk are you using?
For Auto Play Options, Right-click the drive/Properties and select the Autoplay Tab.


----------



## keyblade626 (Jan 8, 2008)

The disc comes up blank when I click the drive in My Computer. My drive is a combination CDR/RW, CD-ROM, DVD drive on a Toshiba laptop . . . but it won't read anything but blank writable CDs right now. 

The drive is a TSSTcorp CDW/DVD TS-L462C. Turning off the autoplay didn't work.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Turn on auto play, select WMP for music and insert a music disk.
Tell me what happens.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

try re-downloading and installing the disk drive drivers from *here*


----------



## Daniel238957 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a CD-DVD R/W as well; and my manufacturer, model no., and operating system is beside my name.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

daniel use this link to download and install the latest drivers for your CD-DVD R/W drive from *here*


----------



## keyblade626 (Jan 8, 2008)

none of that worked for me . . . 

but I did a driver scan and it said my standard dual channel PCI IDE controller is outdated . . . would that cause my problem?


----------



## odiba (Jan 9, 2008)

my hard disk won't work,what can i do to extract my data


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

keyblade i doubt it if your drive worked fine until recently assuming you havent updated the hardware or anything. and odiba can you make your problem in a new thread please, keeps things simpler


----------



## keyblade626 (Jan 8, 2008)

then, what could the problem be? I've tried a number of things . . .


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

have you tried a lens cleaner?


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Have you deleted/removed the device from you device manager and rebooted to rebuild the dirvers and filters?


----------



## Chryseis (Jan 10, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem as those above. I have an Ergo Ensis 211 if this helps. I've been to their site to see if I can download the drivers but I don't know which to download. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## keyblade626 (Jan 8, 2008)

I haven't tried a lens cleaner yet, but I did try removing it from device manager.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

*chryseis* look on the bottom of your laptop and find the serial number. if its not on the bottom it will be some where on your laptop, and make a note of the serial number. enter it into the box on the website *here*


----------



## ruthie384 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am also having trouble with my disk drive. I tried following the link that was suggested to chryseis, but it didn't recognize my serial number. 
Basically, my drive won't really do anything anymore... it won't read software discs, cds, cd-r's. For awhile it was working intermittently, but now I don't even have that to fall back on. 
Any help would be greatly apprecited. 
-Beth
By the way... I have an HP DV5000.


----------



## MasterE1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I might I have a similar problem but I am not sure. I bought a Cd yesterday but when I tried to rip it It stops near the end where the particular song I bought this album for is. I thought the disk must be damaged eventhough it was new. I was about to return it but it played perfectly fine in my cd player. Itjust won't play properly in my computer,. I also tried playing different old CD that worked the last time I used it in My computer and it also had issues playing. I think the driver may the problem. Any suggestions? 
(I'm not sure what to put for modle and make)


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

can i just ask, how old are all your computers/disc drives? roughly?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Master and Ruthie- please don't hijack an existing thread. It's against the rules because it's confusing.

Just who exactly is jbm1991 replying to?

New problem? New thread.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hughv said:


> Master and Ruthie- please don't hijack an existing thread. It's against the rules because it's confusing.
> 
> Just who exactly is jbm1991 replying to?
> 
> New problem? New thread.


i couldnt aggree more. though my last question about computer age was a generalised question to all of them 
and its not just master and ruthy, theres been a few other people that have hopped on the band waggon some point down this threads line


----------



## ruthie384 (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem... I just came across that thread in trying to solve the problem myself. Didn't realize it was against the rules b/c of previous posts in a similar manner. I'll start a new thread. 
Sorry.


----------



## jbm1991 (Sep 1, 2007)

ruthie384 said:


> No problem... I just came across that thread in trying to solve the problem myself. Didn't realize it was against the rules b/c of previous posts in a similar manner. I'll start a new thread.
> Sorry.


dont worry


----------

